# Kitty Condo - CAD/CAM primer



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Kitty Condo - design process*

Our 17 year old tabby cat went to the happy hunting grounds last fall, and we decided to console everyone with what else…. a pair of kittens. A brother and sister….. too cute.

They soon took to sitting in the window sill near where the bird feeders are hung and the plan was hatched for a kitty condo.

I surfed the web with Google images to fill my head with hundreds of ideas, expecting to make the typical carpet lined sono-tube on a pole…. but then came across this design and decided it would make a fun woodworking project and would be a breeze when leveraged with CAD/CAM tools and a CNC router.










Now b4 I get accused of plagarism again…. this design is posted on a "free plans" web site. But this plan was a little over the top with ornamentation, and since I'm not into turning and saw room for improvement, I set out to make it my own.

I cut the parts a couple months ago… but have just recently dug out from a few other small projects, and this is the last thing hogging space in my shop, and preventing me from getting back into my hope chest project…so it's time to bang it out and move on.

My build won't be anything to boast about in terms of "craftsmanship", but I thought some of yous guys might be interested in seeing a description of the CAD design process and how it mates nicely with CNC capabilities.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *Kitty Condo - design process*
> 
> Our 17 year old tabby cat went to the happy hunting grounds last fall, and we decided to console everyone with what else…. a pair of kittens. A brother and sister….. too cute.
> 
> ...


Lucky kittys.
My cat trees starts with with a box maze at the bottom with window cut outs.
It was great when my cats where kittens but they seem to have out grown it.
Now they like to be the king of the mountain. They are two separate perches.

Yours look great.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*modeling the new design*

Being a low budget project…. I first had to take inventory of what I had kicking around…

> several half sheets of 1/2" particle board
> a dozen 3/4" dowels (stained)
> left over paint from the destination room

I decided to use the same footprint and base height as the free plans…. but then sized the platform to match the cats' bed and set the pole height to match the level of the window by the bird feeders.

It seems that cat's like to "think" that their hidden, but still be able to spy on their surroundings, so I put peep holes in the "room".... and since we hope to have a litter with the female next year… this might serve well as a nursery :^)

So here's what I came up with:










I'll wrap the pole with twine (with a dash of cat nip) and it will hopely serve as a scratching pole as well.

Next to detail the individual parts and joints


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*Detailing parts and joints*

Once the overall design is done… each of the parts needs to be detailed and the joinery decisions made.

Because I knew I would CNC cut the parts cut from the salvaged 1/2" particle board, I played to the strengths of the tools and used as many slots, pockets and lap joints as I could.










bottom and top










sides










platform










end with door










Stair treads

Hopefully, if all goes accurately with the cutting and if I didn't botch the layout…. the assembly will pretty much lego block together with some wood glue and a few brads.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*preparing files for the CNC router.*

So far, all of the design work has been done as 3D solid modeling using Solid Works.

Next, 2D CAD files need to be created for each routed part, and I went ahead and laid out the parts on the panels so I knew how much material I'd need to bring in to work (fortunatley… I have permission to use the CNC machines on the back shift after my normal working hours). I prefer to do the 2D work in Auto CAD, as it's faster for me.

Here's the layouts for all three ~ 44" x 44" panels….. this is actual part geometry.










Next is to import the Auto-CAD files into the CAM software (we use a really nice package called Enroute). Here, the specific cutters (router bits) are selected from the library of our on-site tooling, and the tool paths are defined. You may be able to discern that the plate (sheet size) lines are in red lines, the part geometry is shown in black lines, through cuts are in blue lines and the 1/4" deep cuts are in maroon lines. You can see that the offsets are outboard for the perimeter and inboard for the holes…. and that the direction of cut is displayed with little arrrow tickmarks. Entry/exit criteria, feed speeds, plunge speeds, and number of passes are all selected at this stage of the game (usually via. a saved strategy for the particular material you're using).










Not sure why I used conventional cutting when I laid this out…. we ususally select to climb cut when we CNC route… as this usually yeilds a cleaner cut edge.

After the tool paths are done, I tell the CAM software what sequence I want everything cut in… typically, all non-though cuts are done for all pieces first (to ensure the vacuum holds firm) and then through cuts are done last.

Finally, the CAM software generates a G-code file…. G-codes are ASCI text files, with the commands coded as follows:

G - line or arc movement commands… either transiting to a new location or cutting
M - control commands (spindle on/off, vacuum on/off, etc…)
S - subroutines (pre-programed macros for frequent tasks, such as tool changes)
F - feed speed

Here's a screen shot of the first portion of one sheets G-code file….










this file has ~ 600 command lines, and will cut the first panel.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*time to cut the parts*

I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…

The boss gave me a budget of $20K and I found us a nice little plumb on the second hand market…

CNT Motion Systems 900 series, 5'x10' gantry robot style table router, with the gantry going the 10' direction…. 
10 HP Italian spindle, 8 station automatic tool changer, 15 HP vacuum table blower, WinCNC controlled…

I cut the parts with a 3/8" dia. spiral down Onsrud cutter in a single pass at 700 ipm.

Here she is in action…










I cut the parts for the Kitty Condo back in February…. and just dug them out and primed them with water based Killz yesterday….










that pretty much catches us up to time now…

I hope you enjoyed the primer on the CAD (design-model-detail) CAM (tool path-G code-cut) process, as I do it.

Next up is to add some color, cut the dowels to length and assemble…

(I may be installing a Thein plate in my single stage DC :^) and have to fix a leak in my air regulator first though :^(

Never a shortage of projects


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


nice . this one is a whole new level of production quality compared to what is available for the hobbyist. how much Z travel does it have?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


*new level of production quality compared to what is available for the hobbyist*

The second hand market is really ripe for the picking these days… but you need 3 ph to take advantage of most of it. We purchased this machine two years old with low hours for $17,500 (cost well over 50 new) and got a boat load of tooling with it. And that's not much more than a Shop Bot (if I'm not mistaken) We went and got it in our own truck and then paid to have the factory tech help with set up and training… So I did go over budget a little.

*how much Z travel *

7" ... so with a long cutter (say ~3") you can still put a sizeable slab on there….

We've cut shapes with pockets in 3" high density foam sheets with it.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


Did you learn CNC "G" code operation while in the USN, or as a machinist in a local fabrication shop? Russell


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


yeah, there are a lot of possibilities with these machines. what is it usually used for in your shop?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


Handtooler: 
Though I'm very interested in the machinery trade, I'm not any kind of trained machinist (nor do I play one on TV :^) I'm pretty much self taught in the CAD/CAM gig (building on an engineering background).

PurpLev:
The asset is shared by a couple different departments at work. Mostly we route ABS and HDPE sheet for use in custom hard shell case interiors & packaging assemblies. We routes plywood panels for partitions and timber cradles for use in custom crate assemblies, and we route store displays out of MDF as well as odd shaped counter tops & some sign work for the millwork dept.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


Lesson learned…..

Water based Kills popped the texture on the particle board….

It was very smooth…. Now it's textured.

Not really a big deal… I'm painting the finish coats of interior latex semi-gloss with a roller, so there was going to be texture anyways… Just not what I expected.

If I wanted to keep the surface smooth, I think I'd spray it with bin or Seal Coat shellac instead.

Live and learn.


----------



## rawdawgs50 (Feb 20, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *time to cut the parts*
> 
> I'm in heaven since we upgraded our CNC table router ~ 2 years ago…
> 
> ...


Good old water base, it will do that to you every time…..good blog btw.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*a little color and a little glue...*

starting to look a little more like the model…










Finally, I think this is the first glue up I've ever done where I didn't bemone not having enough clamps.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*base and steps done*

here's the base (with my helper)....










and the steps are put together…










and here's a detail showing how the stair treads join to the stair stringers










almost done


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *base and steps done*
> 
> here's the base (with my helper)....
> 
> ...


That's a mighty fine looking assistant, or is she the XO ? What kind of bandsaw is that in the background? Russell


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

ssnvet said:


> *base and steps done*
> 
> here's the base (with my helper)....
> 
> ...


just a humble 14" Jet…


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

ssnvet said:


> *base and steps done*
> 
> here's the base (with my helper)....
> 
> ...


That looks like a pretty fancy cat house. Now, if you can just train her to go in it!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

*calling it done.... almost*

it's off the bench and out of the shop :^)

I still need to wrap the post with double sided tape, sprinkle on some cat nip and wrap it with twine. But I may outsource that to one of my helpers.

Putty cat seems to enoy the perch best… and even more then the windo ac unit comes out.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

ssnvet said:


> *calling it done.... almost*
> 
> it's off the bench and out of the shop :^)
> 
> ...


Drill a hole at the base, fill with glue, insert rope, let dry then wind rope around tightly. It may be easier if you dismantle the post first. Nice job and the cat looks happy!


----------

